# Are vaccine mandate walkouts all part of the plan?



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Nearly 2 months ago, president Houseplant stated that he would be directing OSHA to draw up and enact new regulations requiring any U.S. business with 100 or more employees to mandate that their employee base prove they have been vaccinated, or take a weekly COVID test proving a negative result.
Since then, it looks like the request has shifted to the Department of Health, which is a bit telling, but no such official regulation has been presented.
In that same time, president Houseplant signed an executive order mandating that all federal employees, and any businesses who contract with the federal government, follow the same regulation.

Aside from the fact that any regulation such as this that targets private businesses is unconstitutional on its face, we are still seeing a push by businesses to follow along with the general idea of the regulation, even without it being officially enacted. This, along with the EO for federal employees, is putting a strain on various institutions around the country as employers are choosing to put deadlines in place for their employees to get the shot or lose their jobs.
What we are seeing are massive planned walkouts, "freedom flu" call-ins, and en masse resignations.

This caused me to have a moment of clarity, or conspiracy depending on your take, concerning the correlations between this activity and former regimes that sought to identify, isolate, and subjugate populations they considered unfit for the new future that was planned.
I'm wondering if we are seeing the same thing. Are these people painting targets on themselves, wittingly or unwittingly?
Most folks who are leaving their jobs, and those supporting them, seem to be of the mindset that "_they can't survive without us, eventually they'll give up this nonsense_."
But what if this activity is playing right into their hands?
There is already not-so-hushed whispers about denying unemployment benefits to anyone who lost their job because they refused to get the shot.
What does the logistical landscape look like if we tried to address this issue by building a separate economy from this workforce? Is it even possible? 

The eventual result of "The Great Reset" will be that all people of the world "will own nothing and be happy about it." That means all power and wealth will be centralized, and necessities doled out as needed to keep populations from revolting.
That doesn't sound like a world that needs 100% of the current population of the planet, and that's also part of the "Reset" goal, depopulation of the earth.

I don't know what the future holds.
But if you start seeing your neighbors being rounded up by men with guns and an overwhelming presence of force, DO NOT sit quietly in your home and pray they leave you alone. There are only two outcomes for you if you do nothing, you'll be a good little subject/slave, or you'll be next.

_*“If you will not fight for right when you can easily win without blood shed; *_*if you will not fight when your victory is sure and not too costly; you may *_*come to the moment when you will have to fight with all the odds against you and only a precarious chance of survival. There may even be a worse case. You may have to fight when there is no hope of victory, because it is better to perish than to live as slaves.”*_
― Winston S. Churchill


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

This belongs in there somewhere...just not sure where.
My head is spinning with all this crap going on.

It is easier for government to control a bunch of large corporations than it is to control the entire population.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Interesting but I've got different take on this which has not been popular when posted elsewhere. 

We all know that Western government's have enjoyed their extended powers during this mess. But in their wildest dream they aren't smart enough to execute The Plan referred to above. 

I see The Plan as an elaborate Chicom plot to eliminate a certain segment of the population that would be problematic should they decide to aggressively pursue their version of much needed lebensraum. So why not engage in Unrestricted Warfare that pits different factions against each other in the West with elaborate disinformation campaigns regarding the vaccine? We all know where the virus came from folks. It was weaponized by the Chicom regime and unleashed against the world. Vaccines were found, so now the Chicoms need to sow the seeds of doubt. 

It's clearly evident that many of those who refuse to get the vaccine do so because they are like minded independent types (who frequent forums like this and not mindless sheep.) The types that wouldn't think twice about defending their ways of life from foreign hostile influences. The types a Chicom regime would not wat to face because they'd lose their faces along with their heads.

We all know the power that the Chicoms have when interfering with elections so maybe the goal is to convince their biggest threat (you and me) not to get a shot. 

No, this is not a reverse psychology play. No, it won't be a popular view but I've never cared about being popular anyway. 

Full Disclosure: I've been Pfizerized twice and not making any judgments regarding a free persons right to choose. 

Godspeed.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

CapitalKane49p said:


> We all know the power that the Chicoms have when interfering with elections so maybe the goal is to convince their biggest threat (you and me) not to get a shot.


Can you elaborate on this?
We've found that common, cheap, and widely available drugs can combat the virus incredibly effectively if started at the onset of symptoms.
(Ivermectin, Hydroxychloroquine+Zinc, Aspirin, Vitamin D, etc...)
That being the case (and we can argue if it is or not, but different studies show different efficacy), what would be the motivation at this point, 1.5 years after the introduction of the alpha strain, to convince people not to get the shot? It's effectiveness was only engineered around alpha. It doesn't seem to have the same impact against delta. It has been shown to have some negative impact on long-term immune system health too.
Aside from the potentially life-threatening things we hear about the shots, they don't seem like they are as effective at this point, with alpha largely gone.

Just curious of your rationale and point of view.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Nearly 2 months ago, president Houseplant stated that he would be directing OSHA to draw up and enact new regulations requiring any U.S. business with 100 or more employees to mandate that their employee base prove they have been vaccinated, or take a weekly COVID test proving a negative result.
> Since then, it looks like the request has shifted to the Department of Health, which is a bit telling, but no such official regulation has been presented.
> In that same time, president Houseplant signed an executive order mandating that all federal employees, and any businesses who contract with the federal government, follow the same regulation.
> 
> ...



The same thing is happening here. You've got a very good point that it might be a ploy to identify those who would resist (a tactic I never imagined). It seems so stupid to mandate and threaten nurses and healthcare staf of suspension and termination when we are already suffering such a shortage of healthcare staff. 
You'd think that nurses and healthcare professionals would know how to protect themselves and others from contagion! If hospitals are willing to take in unvaccinated citizens - lol, what's the point of mandating a vaccine for staff? Furthermore, we already found out that vaccines doesn't guarantee you won't get it!
Quebec had to extend the deadline for the mandate because it has shortage of staff! Ontario is 
"re-thinking" and now asking hospital admins for their opinion.
Lol - haven't they thought about the repercussions of terminating staff??


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

You need to get woke


there are 2 groups of people
The Oppressed and the Oppressors

(There is a third group the Overlords who stir the pot and over see the good of everybody - they are mostly dems and progressive left wing wackos)


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

Maine-Marine said:


> You need to get woke
> 
> 
> there are 2 groups of people
> ...


You forget the biggest group of all: Tinfoil hat wearers passing on all sorts of unverifiable “facts”.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Fools rush in......


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

charito said:


> Lol - haven't they thought about the repercussions of terminating staff??


I honestly believe they thought more people would just fall in line and get it.
It's a bit encouraging to see so many folks taking their health decisions more seriously. Maybe that will filter into other aspects of their lives.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

ErickthePutz said:


> You forget the biggest group of all: Tinfoil hat wearers passing on all sorts of unverifiable “facts”.


like the fat folks saying that natural immunity does not count and everybody needs to be vaccinated

or that mask help children

or that there are 1307 different genders


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

Wow! Some very good points have been made here that have given me a lot to think about. I work in healthcare and have seen the worst of this chinavirus (at least so far). After a lot of research and careful consideration, I decided of my own free will to get the only vaccine that I deemed relatively safe. It really makes me put my tin foil hat on since every news outlet and gubment rep either poo poos the J&J vaccine or fails to mention it at all. Then I hear today that the DPH is saying that those people vaccinated with the J&J vaccine can get boosters of one of the other vaccines. That is where I will have to draw the line. I just find it strange that, all of the sudden, the smart people at the department of public health, have said that my booster HAS to be one of the mRNA vaccines. I’ll gladly take another J&J vaccine, but just can’t bring myself to get one of the others.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Being a Covid survivor long before the jab was developed. I don't need your stupid vaccine. Nature has taken it's course like it always will. Why all the morons won't accept this fact is truly unbelievable. So NO I will not comply..

Plus the fact that the first jab wasn't good enough, second same so they bring out a third "booster" jab. Aren't you people smart enough to figure this out?? LMAO..


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Being a Covid survivor long before the jab was developed. I don't need your stupid vaccine. Nature has taken it's course like it always will. Why all the morons won't accept this fact is truly unbelievable. So NO I will not comply..
> 
> Plus the fact that the first jab wasn't good enough, second same so they bring out a third "booster" jab. Aren't you people smart enough to figure this out?? LMAO..


Israel is up to shot number 4 before one can consider themselves "fully vaccinated".
With the latest numbers showing a tapering of effectiveness, it will likely never stop.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Someone on another forum thought this was satire...Babylon Bee stuff.

It's not.

Waking up yet?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450464402000556039


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

I knew it. 

I never trusted those Maine Lobsters. Whenever they get into hot water they show their true colors, comrade. 









China is pushing a new Covid origin theory: Maine lobsters


The University of Oxford found evidence that pro-China social media accounts are pushing a new thread of propaganda related to the origins of the pandemic.




www.nbcnews.com





Godspeed.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Latest Vaccine news.









Misinformed horse uses COVID-19 vaccine to treat worm infestation


LOUISVILLE, KY- Despite pleas to reconsider his stance by his family and veterinarian, local farm horse Mr. Clip Clop has thrown away his prescribed Ivermectin and is using doses of COVID-19 vaccinations to treat his worm problem.




thebeaverton.com













Misinformed horse uses COVID-19 vaccine to treat worm infestation


LOUISVILLE, KY- Despite pleas to reconsider his stance by his family and veterinarian, local farm horse Mr. Clip Clop has thrown away his prescribed Ivermectin and is using doses of COVID-19 vaccinations to treat his worm problem.




thebeaverton.com





Godspeed


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Robie said:


> It is easier for government to control a bunch of large corporations than it is to control the entire population.


Actually large corporations are in on this. They have been on board since early on.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

CapitalKane49p said:


> I see The Plan as an elaborate Chicom plot to eliminate a certain segment of the population that would be problematic should they decide to aggressively pursue their version of much needed lebensraum. So why not engage in Unrestricted Warfare that pits different factions against each other in the West with elaborate disinformation campaigns regarding the vaccine? We all know where the virus came from folks. It was weaponized by the Chicom regime and unleashed against the world. Vaccines were found, so now the Chicoms need to sow the seeds of doubt.


The UN has been telling us for years what they intend to do. That was ignored by the majority of people. Now they are implementing that plan and everyone is surprised. They've been open about it. Are the CCP involved? You can count on it. Are they behind this? A good portion most likely. They have no problem greasing palms and many are glad to accept it.

Brandon's Build Back Better is a term that has been used by the UN for quite a while. Think about it. It's hard to build back was hasn't been destroyed. You fix what's broken. You build it back after it's been demolished.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Israel is up to shot number 4 before one can consider themselves "fully vaccinated".
> With the latest numbers showing a tapering of effectiveness, it will likely never stop.


They are discussing mandating shot #5.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

inceptor said:


> They are discussing mandating shot #5.


Those big pharma guys must be making a killing. 

Godspeed


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

CapitalKane49p said:


> Those big pharma guys must be making a killing.
> 
> Godspeed


It's about 2 things: money and control.Those 2 things will provide the power they crave.


----------



## Brandau Sousa (Jan 31, 2021)

CapitalKane49p said:


> Interesting but I've got different take on this which has not been popular when posted elsewhere.
> 
> We all know that Western government's have enjoyed their extended powers during this mess. But in their wildest dream they aren't smart enough to execute The Plan referred to above.
> 
> ...


I don't believe that there is any conspiracy theory behind covid and its vaccines. In my opinion, governments are losing respect of the people when they try to play games with vaccinating.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Brandau Sousa said:


> I don't believe that there is any conspiracy theory behind covid and its vaccines.


Could it be that it's because conspiracy theory has become conspiracy fact?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Brandau Sousa said:


> I don't believe that there is any conspiracy theory behind covid and its vaccines. In my opinion, governments are losing respect of the people when they try to play games with vaccinating.


So I'm just curious. Is there a reason you added an article cleverly hidden when you quoted @CapitalKane49p? I went back and looked at the original post and it's not there.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

I think there’s a certain amount of collusion by large liberal corporations but I think a large part of walk outs is that the liBernal’s just expected everyone to obey like good little sheep and were surprised when that didn’t happen. I really believe that vaccine mandates were mostly driven by money and control Science has little to do with it. When our state shut down the decision about essential vs nonessential businesses was made by the Dept. of Revenue. Show me the science by that!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

s.amanatalibhatti said:


> To those, claiming, mandating vaccines, is some sort of violation of their personal rights, and freedoms, I respond, when it comes to deciding between an individual's perceived right, and the overall, common good, this nation, throughout its history, has chosen the greater good! Excuses, such as it violating their religious freedoms, flies - in - the face, of the fact, no major religion, is claiming so! The Pope, as well as the leaders of other nearly - all, other religions, have suggested/ urged their _flock_, to get vaccinated! Historically, when it was, in response, to smallpox, polio, measles, mumps, etc, many schools, etc, have required inoculations! With, the possible exceptions, of certain religions, which, still, suggest little, to no, medical interventions, at any times, doesn't it make sense, especially, in - light - of, the tremendous toll, we've witnessed, from this horrific pandemic, to urge the population, to get vaccinated?


It is my assumption that you are a bot. A rather sophisticated bot which can reference topics and assemble posts based on other texts found across the internet, but a bot nonetheless.
Let's find out...

The rights of the individual ARE PARAMOUNT. Collectivism, or "doing what is right for the common good", is a Marxist idea designed to twist the populace into a state in which the individual matters less and less until they don't matter at all. It is a contrived idea that seeks to displace the individual from their sovereign position, and supplant the "community" as the new sovereign. This leads to all manner of tyranny, subjecting individuals to whatever whim the elite can think up. Once the individual falls for the lie that "the common good" is what is best, they can be made to do anything under the same guise.
Vaccinations should always be encouraged. All options should be available to any who wish to make the educated decision to accept or reject those options.
Mandates, however, should NEVER be allowed.
Tyranny always begins with the best of intentions. Find a scary enemy (the virus), over emphasize its danger (media hype over a disease that has a 95% survival rate), suggest a solution(forced vaccinations), paint a target on those who will not comply(the "bad" people who want to kill your grandmother), and finally assume more powers than your original station grants you under the false pretense that you will make the society safer(emergency powers).
Power taken is rarely, if ever, given back.
If you truly seek "the greater good", do not fall for the lie that you owe anyone around you a debt. You are not their burden, and they are not yours. You can freely and willingly assist wherever and whomever YOU choose to. But the second anyone suggests you should be FORCED to... cast that person out immediately. They are a "useful idiot" seeking a tyrant to lead them, hoping for the day when their opposition can be unfairly subjugated.
Don't fall for it.

If you are NOT a bot, use your cursor to select the above sentence "Don't fall for it", and click the "Reply" button that pops up when you do. This will quote that portion of my post, and we can continue this conversation.
If you are unable to follow this simple instruction, I will consider you a bot account.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

s.amanatalibhatti said:


> when it comes to deciding between an individual's perceived right, and the overall, common good, this nation, throughout its history, has chosen the greater good!


So what happened to my body, my choice? 

What happened to free speech? Those opposed to the vax are being systematically shut down for stating their opinion. They are shut down for talking about facts.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

In my Country there is still a law everyone MUST be Vaccinated if not there will be a fine.
If someone dont pay the fine mean Jail Time. Currently are ~1Mio People here Unvaccinated...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

User Name said:


> In my Country there is still a law everyone MUST be Vaccinated if not there will be a fine.
> If someone dont pay the fine mean Jail Time. Currently are ~1Mio People here Unvaccinated...


Are they planning to jail 1 million people?
Civil disobedience can be a powerful tool.


----------

